
Is Linux About Choice? - Lowkeyloki
http://www.islinuxaboutchoice.com/
======
zzzcpan
Redhat employee being against choice is somewhat expected. It's almost
inevitable for big tech corporations to promote such attitudes into their
culture. But choice is what makes Linux so much different from other desktop
OSes. Like I was on Ubuntu distros for a decade, but was never really
satisfied with all the bloat, change for the sake of change, release upgrades,
outdated packages. Now I'm moving to Arch, pretty much the opposite of all
that. And it would be impossible for Arch to exist without Linux being about
choice.

------
microwavecamera
>no, seriously: Linux is a kernel, and has nothing to do with choice. It has,
however, _something to do with ethics in games journalism_.

What?

------
Lowkeyloki
For what it's worth, I completely disagree with this site. Even if you only
look at Linux as a kernel, one can compile it with whatever combination of
options one likes.

But Linux is an entire ecosystem, not just a kernel. One of the advantages to
the openness of the Linux ecosystem is that there are usually at least two
options for whenever there could conceivably be a choice. I like that
opportunity for customization.

When people say Linux is not about choice, I usually find it's because they're
defending systemd. I'll be the first to admit that systemd has some good
ideas. But I don't like how it spreads like kudzu across the system until
common, low-level programs depend on systemd and systemd depends on their own
versions of those programs instead of relying on a commonly agreed upon
interface.

------
salutonmundo
Odd contrast between the garishly huge "no" and the flyspeck-sized body of the
page

